# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Bộ sưu tập hình ảnh CNC Controller

## CKD

Ngoài Mach3 ra thì trong ứng dụng CNC còn dùng qua nhiều Controller khác.
Mach3 thì chắc không còn lạ gì,.. nên nếu có thì mình chỉ xin giới thiệu các loại BOB, pinin, pinout v.v...
Còn các loại controller khác.. mình cũng rất tò mò muốn biết. Có gắng tìm hiểu và thử nghiệm, có điều kiện sẽ tranh thủ chộp vài hình ảnh, manual v.v.... để giới thiệu với các bạn. Nói chung là càng nhiều thông tin càng tốt  :Smile: .

*DSP CNC Cotroller của Vectorsoft (Creation Technology)*


Bộ này đời rất cũ, có thể đã du nhập vào VN gần 10 năm.
Nhưng bộ đời cũ hơn không tương thích với G-code, muốn sử dụng phải thông qua software riêng.
Bộ này hình như là version 3 rồi, có khã năng đọc G-code, tốc độ phản ứng của DSP khá tốt.

Gồm có 02 bộ phận, tay điều khiển & hộp điều khiển.

Bên trong *Tay điều khiển*






Phần lớn mình chụp bằng DT nên chất lượng ảnh có thể nói "thấy ảnh là tốt rồi", mong các bạn thông cảm.

*Mong là chủ đề được nhiều bạn ủng hộ và cùng chia sẻ.*

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

*Phần hộp điều khiển*


Nội thất bên trong thế này




Thấy có sự xuất hiện của
- DSP 320VC5416PGE bộ não chắc là đây
- 39VF1601 flash memory
- Samsung K9F4G08 flash mamory
- Cypress SL811HST







Bộ này do tuổi hơi lớn nên tìm không ra thông tin bổ xung. Bác nào có được thì chia sẻ với nhé.

----------

GORLAK, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật nội thất một bộ Plasma Controller.
Tạm thời chỉ có hình ảnh, thông tin nếu có sẽ được cập nhật sau.

Board giao tiếp. Phụ trách phần nguồn và các IO

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Board controller
Có nào DSP, fpga, RAM, ROM gì tùm lum.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Phía trên là board giao tiếp LCD và button

----------

anhcos, thuhanoi

----------


## thucncvt

> *Phần hộp điều khiển*
> 
> 
> Nội thất bên trong thế này
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thấy có sự xuất hiện của
> ...


  Bộ này là hàng hiếm em cũng có 1 em .bác có cái Handwheel  của nó không

 Và nó ở đây  Victor

----------


## CKD

Cái tay cầm nó ở phía trên đó bác.

----------


## thucncvt

he he  cái tay  đó còn chạy ko .con ở nhà mất tiêu rồi 
một ngày nữa gặp con này hay quá mỗi tội chủ kêu hơi chát .bác có hứng thú ko bay ra đây xem chơi hehehe

----------


## CKD

SYNTEC thì có vọc qua cho biết thôi.. chứ chưa dụng tới ruột gan.
Giá chát là sao bác..
Bay ra bác chơi chắc còn lâu ạ..

----------


## cnclaivung

ngoài sử dụng PC điều khiển CNC thì còn cái gì khác để điều khiển nữa ko bác, ví dụ như em thấy bọn nước ngoài nó cắm USB nhập dử liệu xong cầm romote điều khiển thôi...em ko biết gọi như thế nào, ( dốt tiếng anh nó khổ thế )

----------


## CKD

> ngoài sử dụng PC điều khiển CNC thì còn cái gì khác để điều khiển nữa ko bác, ví dụ như em thấy bọn nước ngoài nó cắm USB nhập dử liệu xong cầm romote điều khiển thôi...em ko biết gọi như thế nào, ( dốt tiếng anh nó khổ thế )


Thế mấy bài viết phía trên của chủ đề cụ không đọc à? Tiếng anh chẵng bàn vì mình cũng chẵng giỏi giang gì.. Nhưng chẵng nhẽ tiếng việt mình cũng kém tới mức, viết mà người đọc chẵng hiểu gì? Thu xếp thời gian xách cặp đi học tiểu học lại thôi.  :Frown: 

Nó là DSP CNC Controller đó.  :Mad: 

Đương nhiên cái trong bài viết là cái cũ, vì cái mới không có để mà tháo ra chụp choẹt được, hoặc nếu có thì chưa kịp tháo đã bị đồng bọn rinh mất. Mà cái mới thì công nghệ mới.. nó còn chiến hơn cái cũ.

Ngon hơn NCs hay Mach3 hay gì gì thì không khẵng định. Nhưng ổn định hơn là cái chắc so với mấy con máy chạy PC & Windows

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cái tội bộp chộp ...hehe. sory cụ nhá....chắc phải bia đen nhiều nhiều vào mới sáng óc nho...hiểu hiểu...vậy cụ cũng đang ngâm chứ chưa có áp dụng,,em tưởng có nhiều loại chứ, mà cũng nghĩ chắc diễn đàn có bác chơi rồi...như vậy là vẫn chưa có bác nào làm con máy thực sự đầy đủ...hiện giờ mới đầy nhưng chưa đủ

----------


## Ga con

> he he  cái tay  đó còn chạy ko .con ở nhà mất tiêu rồi 
> một ngày nữa gặp con này hay quá mỗi tội chủ kêu hơi chát .bác có hứng thú ko bay ra đây xem chơi hehehe


Giá bao nhiêu thế bác, bác PM giúp em nhé, em đang cần.

Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

> cái tội bộp chộp ...hehe. sory cụ nhá....chắc phải bia đen nhiều nhiều vào mới sáng óc nho...hiểu hiểu...vậy cụ cũng đang ngâm chứ chưa có áp dụng,,em tưởng có nhiều loại chứ, mà cũng nghĩ chắc diễn đàn có bác chơi rồi...như vậy là vẫn chưa có bác nào làm con máy thực sự đầy đủ...hiện giờ mới đầy nhưng chưa đủ


Bác này vào diễn đàn chắc chỉ lướt qua thôi. Bác này còn tự xây dựng bộ điều khiển riêng.

http://hiepphatcnc.com/san-pham/che-...arrior-57.html

----------


## cnclaivung

mục đích của em bao nhiêu thì em chỉ tìm bấy nhiêu thôi,leo cao quá té lòi bản họng sao bác...rãnh nghía vô chọt lét vài phát xong dông mất,,,nên cái gì cao quá thì đứng ngoài nhòm vô chứ ko bị chém chit

----------

